# Beet Pulp?



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 22, 2010)

I was doing some research completely unrelated to rabbit care and ran across this information from the Alberta Ministry of Agriculture (http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/hrs3243 ):


> Beet pulp is the fibrous material left over after the sugar is extracted from sugar beets. It's an excellent source of digestible fibre for the horse and can be fed in addition to, or instead of, hay. Recent research has shown that the fibre in beet pulp is easier to digest than the fibre in hays. In fact, horses may derive as much energy from beet pulp as they do from oats. In other words, a pound of (dry) beet pulp has almost the same amount of calories as a pound of oats. Because beet pulp provides these calories as fibre (as opposed to the starch in grains), it can be safely fed in larger amounts without the risk of colic or laminitis associated with feeding a large amount of grain. Furthermore, the protein content of beet pulp (averaging 8 to 12%) is comparable to most grains and good-quality grass hays. And, beet pulp also provides a reasonable source of calcium, intermediate between the high calcium in alfalfa and the lower calcium content of grass hays, but much higher than grains.
> 
> Whether used as a source of forage or as a replacement for oats, beet pulp is a useful addition to the diet of many types of horses. Beet pulp has been successfully fed at levels up to 50% of the horse's total ration (approximately 10 lbs for a 1000 lb horse). More commonly, owners choose to feed 2 to 5 lbs of beet pulp per day. The high digestibility of beet pulp makes it a good choice for horses that are "hard keepers" (it's very good for encouraging weight gain), as well as horses with dental problems, or older horses who have trouble chewing or digesting other types of forage. Beet pulp is also used as a grain replacement in the diets of horses that suffer from tying up (providing calories as fibre rather than starch). And the low potassium content of beet pulp makes it an ideal forage replacement for horses with HYPP. Finally, endurance riders favour beet pulp because its high water holding capacity provides the horse with a larger reservoir of fluid in the digestive tract that can be used to help prevent dehydration.
> 
> ...





> Beet pulp 20 10 - 12 0.70
> Oats 11 12 0.09
> Barley6 13 0.05
> Alfalfa hay 2815 - 18 1.30
> Timothy hay356 - 9 0.35





> *Please note these are average nutrient values and are presented on a 100% dry matter basis.



We are all severely allergic to hay and can't have it in the house. So Gus is fed hay outside in his pen during the day. In theory this should work well, but I find he doesn't always want to eat hay at that time (especially when it's hot and he'd rather sit in the shade or stay in the air conditioned house--can you blame him?), so some days his hay intake is quite low. However, when we have travelled with him this summer and he's had access to hay at night, he eats TONS! SoI was wondering if the beet pulp might be a good substitute for him at night (currently he gets his pellets at bedtime and otherwise only has a few chew toys to occupy him till morning--not ideal, I know!). I would, of course, still provide hay outside during the day.

According to several sources I found, even though it's made from the sugar beet, it's actually very low in sugar.

Anyway, does anyone know more about beet pulp? Can it be fed to rabbits? Is it a good substitute for hay?

Apparently Otter Coop sells a product called Fibre Max:

7.0% Fiber Max 
Product # M73996 
Ingredients: Beet Pulp Pellet,Soya Hull Pellets 

Analysis: Protien 7% 
Crude Fat1% 
Crude Fibre 35% 
Sodium 0.01 
calcium 0.5% 
Phosphorpus 0.14% 


Thanks!

Rue


----------



## akane (Aug 22, 2010)

For horses at least beet pulp should not replace all their hay. Like they said it's only suggested to be up to 40-50% of the diet and the other 50% should be all or nearly all hay and grass. It helps cut hay costs and can keep both hard keepers or fat horses in better shape but it is not a complete equivalent to hay. The long stem fiber found in normal hay (not cubes or pellets) is often mentioned on the guinea pig boards I've used as being very important for digestion and keeping the back molars worn down properly. Beet pulp is just little shredded bits that are sometimes pressed in to pellets.

I have been thinking of offering some beet pulp or adding beet pulp pellets in to their mix of rabbit pellets and sunflower seeds but mine will still get unlimited grass hay and alfalfa hay cubes.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, Akane!

Yes, this would only replace/supplementa portion of the hay in his diet. He'd still have access to hay during the day if he wants it.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

:bump

Nobody knows about beet pulp? Should I maybe ask in the Rabbitry forum?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 23, 2010)

I've seen it in the store by the horse and livestock products, but I don't know much about it. I would worry about it having too many carbs. Is that a legitimate concern?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

From what I've read, it seems to be low carb. It's higher in energy than timothy hay, but lower than alfalfa. In fact, it seems to sit right between the two in terms of protein, fibre, calories, calcium, etc. etc.

The onlynegative drawbackI can think of isthat it's not stemy, like hay. But given the option between no hay or beet pulp, I think I'll try the beet pulp. Maybe I can get a sample from the feed store to give it a try.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

From what I've also read, it appears to be in some rabbit pellets already. Zupreem, for instance.

I think I'm going to give it a go.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck getting a sample! I guess if you get one of those 50lb bags and it doesn't work, you can try to give it away to somebody with a horse. I'll be interested to know how it works. It would be good to know about, both for people with allergies like you (and me and my BF to an extent, plus several of our family members), and to add variety to the buns' diet (that's very cheap!).


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha! Yeah, I'm kinda hoping they might have a broken open bag or something I can get a few scoops out of. The other drawback may be Gus turns his nose up at it entirely! (Not likely--he's part goat! :biggrin2

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 23, 2010)

Please keep us updated. I know there have been several posts of people allergic to hay so if this works it would be great information for lots of people.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, Amy! I will!

Rue


----------

